# Fluval edge V - what light to add/replace stock with



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a stronger light to use with the Fluval Edge V?

I'd like more light, so I can grow plants requiring "bright or medium light" and stay low tech - just using Excel and some ferts.

'tanks' a lot!


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe you mean fluval spec 5? (Since I remember kid hated Edge.)

I think you can do it with any light as long as you can mount it safely. (or if you don't care how it look like.)

However

Most med to high (I assume that is what you mean bright.) light plants require co2, however they wont' grow well. If you don't have co2, while provide the tank a high light, you will usually end up the tank covered with algae. Fluval spec isn't idea to go for high tech due to the tank setup up. (There is no place to place the co2 diffuser and run the co2 tube unless you remove the top cover and once you remove it you will need to worry about loss of tank water or fish jump out of tank.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

I have the 20" Finnex stingray on my Spec V for a low tech no-co2 tank. I believe it is considered low but a significant upgrade from the stock light.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm using this one.
Current USA Satellite Plus Pro LED Fixture (18-24 Inch) - Lighting - LED - Aquarium Supplies - Dry Goods
I am running it at about 30% right now.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Fluval spec V is 18 in long which means any 18' led will do just fine. The main problem will be how to mount it and make it look nice while convenient for the kid. Right now kid just need to remove the plastic lid to do water change and cleaning. If you place the light on top of tank, kid will need to remove the light before do the water change. 

Another problem is what kind plants you want to have in your tank because that decide what kind of light you are going to get. Keep in mind that any light that design for med and high lights going to cost you couple hundred dollars.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I think for the spec v the satellite freshwater + should be more than enough for mid to high light if that's what you want and it's not too expensive. You can customize and use the settings if you like for sunrise, moonlight, etc as well


----------

